# WOW!!! Griz



## Mike1950

What do you think? I know what I think I would want a damn big gun if I were to hunt them!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tony

I can't imagine what the rest of it looks like!!!!!


----------



## Kevin

Geezus where did you see that!? We need an 

 icon.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## SENC

I would want a cannon! Wow!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

I would want a @Tclem to push down so I could run

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Tclem

I'll stab it with a hairstick

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tclem

JR Custom Calls said:


> I would want a @Tclem to push down so I could run


You don't have to run. He would think you were related ato him and let you go.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Wildthings

I've mounted a Kodiak Brown Bear for a doctor who shot it on Kodiak island. They are a subspecies of the grizzly. You've seen shows with them standing in the river catching salmon. They are huge. The mannikin that we used had a head that was 47" in circumference 

WOW

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950

I stole the pic off of facebook- he is sedated- I would not get close to him. WSU just 60 miles to the south of us is a repository for abandoned Griz. I took the family-FIL and our old english there to check them out. We left the dog in the van and walked up to the Griz compound. The dog was not happy with the situation at all. I think they had 5 griz at the time, a set of immature twins M AND F were in the open compound. They walked up on the hill and put a show on for us, stood on Hind legs and duked it out for about 5 minutes. M was 9-10' tall and female a foot shorter. And as a hunter one of the thoughts was run downhill to get away from a bear. The male was getting the worst of it so he took off downhill with her hot on his heels. FIL turned to me and so much for out running them downhill. They were so fast and agile for as large as they were. These 2 had come from Canada- Ma had gotten killed by a train. If you ever get near Pullman , Wa. go there It is impressive!! PS. The dog was so glad to see us all get back to the van........ @Kevin


----------



## Kevin

I heard there's a Kodiak Bear in the Anchorage airport that supposed to be huge. The one Mike posted was supposedly captured 7 miles outside Anchorage and I wouldn't be surprised if it isn't a Kodiak.


----------



## Wildthings

Is that the only picture you got?


----------



## Mike1950

Wildthings said:


> Is that the only picture you got?


It was the only picture there I think. I will go back and see.


----------



## Kevin

Look at this mammoth beast . . .





It's a damn shame to kill them for sport. Unless they are attacking humans they should be left alone. If the guy in the pic killed this bear for sport I hope he chokes on his own tongue. Some people eat bear but very few whites do mostly eskimos I gaurantee this guy didn't kill it for food.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Mike1950

No other pics but I did find this for our canuck member @Kenbo @Wildthings 





And this for those who like cats sleeping on their car





and this one is for the younger set





If I did that it would have to be a polar bear.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ripjack13

Holy crap! That's a hug un!!!


----------



## SENC

Wildthings said:


> I've mounted a Kodiak Brown Bear for a doctor
> WOW



I don't know what is weirder, you mounting a bear, @DKMD asking you to do it, or you admitting it on WB!

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Wildthings

Hey don't knock it til you tried it!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Kenbo

Nice rig!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Kevin said:


> Some people eat bear but very few whites do mostly eskimos I gaurantee this guy didn't kill it for food.



A good friend of mine grew up in Anchorage and said it tastes like greasy crap.


----------



## SENC

We've had a real bear comeback in eastern NC the last 20 years and hunting has re-opened during that period. Though I haven't picked it up, I have some friends that have and so have had a number of opportunities to eat bear and really liked it. My favorite has been deep fried chunks. Perhaps black bear meat is different from kodial and grizzly meat.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kevin

We've started getting them in Texas too, and in alarming numbers in some parts. I haven't seen one yet.


----------



## Wildthings

I've eaten black bear on a mule deer hunt in New Mexico. Grilled over a open fire and it was excellent

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc

Like most game animals I'm sure diet has a lot to do with how they taste. Get one that hangs out near a landfill Vs. one that eats something other than garbage.......

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

SENC said:


> We've had a real bear comeback in eastern NC the last 20 years and hunting has re-opened during that period. Though I haven't picked it up, I have some friends that have and so have had a number of opportunities to eat bear and really liked it. My favorite has been deep fried chunks. Perhaps black bear meat is different from kodial and grizzly meat.



It has been a while but I have had black bear- not my favorite but ok. The mountain lion roast was ok also. At that time it was one of the largest cats shot in Idaho 196 lbs. I ran a bar/restaurant up the the St. Joe river in Idaho. The locals -loggers, railroad, etc came in with all kinds of wild game. 
We have a lot of bears but you do not see them much. I am sure their numbers are growing because a decade or so ago we outlawed hunting them with hounds- I am not sure they keep numbers on the bears but the cats have expanded their range and numbers. The kids have seen them hiking in the hills behind us.


----------



## SENC

Mike1950 said:


> It has been a while but I have had black bear- not my favorite but ok. The mountain lion roast was ok also. At that time it was one of the largest cats shot in Idaho 196 lbs. I ran a bar/restaurant up the the St. Joe river in Idaho. The locals -loggers, railroad, etc came in with all kinds of wild game.
> We have a lot of bears but you do not see them much. I am sure their numbers are growing because a decade or so ago we outlawed hunting them with hounds- I am not sure they keep numbers on the bears but the cats have expanded their range and numbers. The kids have seen them hiking in the hills behind us.



Big cats scare me more than bears. At least with bears, you normally hear them before you see them. Cats are sneaky boogers.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950

SENC said:


> Big cats scare me more than bears. At least with bears, you normally hear them before you see them. Cats are sneaky boogers.



I agree but if you are aggressive towards them they are whimpy - but if you run you can become just another meal. My gramps taught me to trap in the late 50's we worked in places where no one was Up the Yaak River isolated places on The Kootenai river- some of which are still nowhere. Took at least a number 3 trap to catch a coyote and that would not hold a badger. But gramps said he caught most of the cats in a number one set for weasels and even though the cat could pull out of it they would not. Gramps never trapped bears but one day he hollered at me and I came to see what was going on and he had found a bear trap- the big ones with the teeth. It had been there for a long time. When trapping bears you have to hook trap to something they can drag otherwise they pull out-even with the teeth. Something had happened and this trap had got drug off and had been lost for years. I wish I had it -It was scary but cool. I learned a lot about the critters-spending time with him alone -he always loved talking about growing up in Montana in the early 1900's- It was a different world.

Reactions: Great Post 2


----------



## woodintyuuu

Schroedc said:


> Like most game animals I'm sure diet has a lot to do with how they taste. Get one that hangs out near a landfill Vs. one that eats something other than garbage.......


I think you are right Colin ----but another mitigating factor is just how hungry are ya  Oh my family love bear meat , Its best grilled as it melts the internal muscle fat out and into the grill- my wife chooses bear burgers over beef any day, pretty much the only red meat in our house these days is venison, and other critters.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## gman2431

We used to have bear quite often as a kid. 

If you don't like the greasy taste par boil it real quick and it will solve that problem. 

I personally love the stuff.


----------



## justallan

We have brown bear on the ranch I work for and on occasion I accidently surprise one. When I get done feeding my cows this morning I'll tell a hilarious story of one surprising me.
I have eaten bear when I was younger and think I like it best ground and mixed with other meat.


----------



## eaglea1

Wisconsin's black bear population is considerably higher than it was 20 years ago. Wisconsin's bear population was estimated to be about 9,000 bears in 1989. A 2012 study indicated the bear population is currently between 20,000 and 25,000 bears.


----------



## GeauxGameCalls

Where I'm from we have the largest population of black bears in the United States and there still on the endangered species list in LA. I live in St. Mary parish and I don't remember the exact number per square miles but I'll figure it out!


----------



## Mike1950

GeauxGameCalls said:


> Where I'm from we have the largest population of black bears in the United States and there still on the endangered species list in LA. I live in St. Mary parish and I don't remember the exact number per square miles but I'll figure it out!



Would never guess that you even had bears In La.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

Mike1950 said:


> Would never guess that you even had bears In La.


 

PS do they hibernate like northern bears??


----------



## SENC

Mike1950 said:


> PS do they hibernate like northern bears??


They don't even sleep down there! You wouldn't either with all those crazy cajuns and coonasses running around with guns!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## justallan

Okay, I'm done feeding and will tell my bear adventure story.
A few years ago I was heading over the hill to the far side of the ranch to check on a fire we'd had. I was on my 4-wheeler driving up an old abandoned powerline road and came around a corner and surprised a pretty good size bear, which turns around and takes off right up the road that I'm driving on. At that point in the game I was about where the hill is getting pretty steep, so the road is all switch backs, leaving me on all blind corners. I couldn't see the bear on the hill above nor below me, so figured it was either in a coulee or on the road still. I'm not scared to say that I'd slowed way down and was kind of leaning forward trying to see around corners a little better when what must have been a pinecone came out of a tree and just grazed my shoulder. I'll tell you what, I left that 4-wheeler, right now! That pinecone had hit me on the left shoulder and my body took off towards the right and I'm fairly confident that I sounded about like a 6 year old girl with the scream I let out.
I had told this story on another forum and someone asked why I had left a perfectly good 4-wheeler. It wasn't a thinking process, my body had already left and was a good bit up a hill way before my brain ever kicked in.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Kevin

Elliot are you from Alaska? Because they have the largest black bear population and there's no close second. Alaska is estimated to have in excess of 200,000 black bears and the next most populous state is Wisconsin with ~35,000 then California and Washington both with ~30,00o. When I say Washington I mean the state not the District of Columbia those are rats in DC and it's by far the most populous in terms of rats. LA is wayyyy down the list with an estimated 700 of them. My source for this info is http://www.blackbearsociety.org/bearPopulationbyState.html and although I can't verify their accuracy it sure jibes with what I would have guessed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

That's hilarious Allan - I can just picture it. Was it a black bear?


----------



## justallan

It was a brown bear. I've only seen a couple black bear here.


----------



## justallan

One of my all time favorite stupid jokes is asking folks if they ever hunt bear (bare). When they say yes ask them, "Well don't get cold?"
I'm really amazed how many people don't get it and had a couple actually get offended.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

When I was a teen a similar one was _"Hey man, you ever been picked up by the Fuzz?"_ You had to ask someone that wasn't really "hip" because all us heads already knew it. If they said _"No, of course not I don't break any laws"_ you just said _"That's groovy because it hurts."_ If they said yes you'd say _"Hurts like hell don't it"_.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## justallan

That's friggin' hilarious!


----------



## Mike1950

justallan said:


> It was a brown bear. I've only seen a couple black bear here.



Brown-black- cinamon or blond I think they are all the same in The CONUS I have only seen one Griz- no mistaken them..........


----------



## Kevin

I have always been under the impression that in general black bears are less aggressive than brown bears. Grizzly are more aggressive than brown and polar the top of the chain. I don't know where I got that but it's been my impression as long as I remember.


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> I have always been under the impression that in general black bears are less aggressive than brown bears. Grizzly are more aggressive than brown and polar the top of the chain. I don't know where I got that but it's been my impression as long as I remember.



I am not talking about alaska brown bears. The american black bear comes in different colors but is still called a black bear. Allan does not have alaskan brown bears in Mt. but as cold as it is getting here tonight we could have polar bears.................


----------



## Mike1950

Also if you get attacked by Griz you play dead. If you get attacked by a black you fight- they are going to kill you- does not happen often but it happens.


----------



## Kevin

http://www.bears.org/animals/


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> http://www.bears.org/animals/




Pretty much what I was saying but did not know they could be white or blue- Sure would like one of those. Lot of bears in N idaho. Cinnamon was a rare color. Gramps and I saw one with three cubs- one black-blond and cinamon. Bears are cool as long as you keep your distance.


----------



## justallan

Crap, now I'm just confused! It seems that depends on which site you go on as to what the answer would be, imagine that. LOL
If you check out the Montana fish, wildlife and parks site, to get you bear tags you must pass a test identifying the difference between a grizzly and a black bear, plus it shows what lives in what region here. Granted, I didn't know a bit of that before just looking it up.
For where I live in the south east corner of the state, I would certainly agree that they are all the same thing, just different colors, also a new one to what I thought.


----------



## Kevin

Allan I am sure not a bear guy but I have known for years that black bears and brown bears are two separate species. maybe the grizzly and the brown are related closely but a black bear is not a brown bear no matter if they are both black or both brown. Not talking about the color but the species. All things come in various colors in nature even cockroaches can be albino lol. .


----------



## Kevin

You guys my curiosity up so I asked Norman to make us a video man is he quick lol. Allan this is what you need to know to pass your test. :-)

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Allan I am sure not a bear guy but I have known for years that black bears and brown bears are two separate species. maybe the grizzly and the brown are related closely but a black bear is not a brown bear no matter if they are both black or both brown. Not talking about the color but the species. All things come in various colors in nature even cockroaches can be albino lol. .




I think we are talking 2 different things Kevin- Just because a bear is brown does not make him a "brown" bear species.
I know the difference between a griz and black but blacks come in brown color. 
Spent a lot of time in Mt. Never seen a griz there but saw one in NE wash. There is an interesting article about a Female Griz that they moved and put a collar on. The amount of ground she covered was amazing. I think before the collar came off she went 2500 miles crossed the freeway and walked right through downtown LoLo Mt.



Black Bear Color Phases. Black bears come in more colors than any other North American mammal. They can be black, *brown*,*cinnamon*, *blond*, blue-*gray*, or *white*. East of the Great Plains, nearly all are black.
*North American Bear Center - Black Bear Color Phases*

www.*bear*.org/.../*bear*.../*black*-*bear*/...*bear*.../16...
North American Bear Center
It is interesting to me that Black bears are all black in the east but not here.


----------



## Mike1950

PS seems we are saying same this but different way- My bad.


----------



## justallan

I think we're all learning a bit out of this post. LOL


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> I think we are talking 2 different things Kevin- Just because a bear is brown does not make him a "brown" bear species.
> I know the difference between a griz and black but blacks come in brown color.



Or maybe you simply are not reading my posts? 



Kevin said:


> a black bear is not a brown bear no matter if they are both black or both brown. Not talking about the color but the species.


----------



## Mike1950

@Kevin If you live in this part of the country ya got 2 kinds of bears Griz and blacks Even the game department calls them Griz not brown. So if you come up here and start talking about brown bears- You will be misunderstood. :)
Game Species

Bear Identification Program

Washington is home to both grizzly bears and black bears. Grizzly bears are rare in Washington, but a small population exists in the Selkirk Mountains of northeast Washington, and their presence has been documented in the Okanogan Highlands and the North Cascades.









*Can you tell which is a grizzly bear and which is a black bear?*
Black bears are abundant in the west, northeast and the Blue Mountains in southeast Washington. Approximately 25,000 black bears are estimated to occur within Washington. They are a game species and are hunted annually. In any given year, approximately 29,000 hunters take about 1,300 black bears.


----------



## Kevin

Argue with the scientists Mike I give up.


----------



## GeauxGameCalls

The Parish/County has the most populated area per square mile or something like that. Type in St. Mary Parish into google and you'll see what I'm talking about


Kevin said:


> Elliot are you from Alaska? Because they have the largest black bear population and there's no close second. Alaska is estimated to have in excess of 200,000 black bears and the next most populous state is Wisconsin with ~35,000 then California and Washington both with ~30,00o. When I say Washington I mean the state not the District of Columbia those are rats in DC and it's by far the most populous in terms of rats. LA is wayyyy down the list with an estimated 700 of them. My source for this info is http://www.blackbearsociety.org/bearPopulationbyState.html and although I can't verify their accuracy it sure jibes with what I would have guessed.


----------



## Kenbo

The only bear I ever shot was a rabbit, and I beat that to death with a stick.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

I hate to hear a rabbit get caught by the yotes. It happened again last night probably 100 or 200 yards from out back door. If you never heard a rabbit being killed it's not fun to listen to and I am a man that has no problem killing when necessary. But damn rabbits sound like children being slaughtered. I love eating them though and have shot my share but they don't scream bloody murder when you shoot them like when the yotes or cougars or bobcats get them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------

